# WPA-Schlüssel in der Cloud knacken



## Newsfeed (12 Januar 2011)

Die Cloud Cracking Suite soll WPA-Schlüssel mit Hilfe von Amazons EC2 in wenigen Minuten knacken können. Die Suite bedient sich eines Wörterbuches mit 70 Millionen Einträgen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

